# Hop Brook Race Course (Middlebury, CT)



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

Anybody ever ride this?

http://crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=130

Gotta give it a spin sometime...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Anybody ever ride this?
> 
> http://crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=130
> 
> Gotta give it a spin sometime...



10 min from my house.  We ran some lacrosse clinics at the park but I never had a chance to ride it.  I can do some recon but I prefer to do it with a GPS..... which I don't have.....


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> 10 min from my house.  We ran some lacrosse clinics at the park but I never had a chance to ride it.  I can do some recon but I prefer to do it with a GPS..... which I don't have.....



You could certainly borrow mine for a recon, or we could stumble through it together,


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> You could certainly borrow mine for a recon, or we could stumble through it together,



A 2 man recon might be nice.  I was talking to a couple of rode bikers who were riding through the park.  I asked them about the MTB trails and they said there some good stuff back there.  They also mentioned how a couple of people have been carted out on stretcher over the years.  :-o


----------



## WoodCore (May 20, 2009)

I rode it a few weeks ago. It's a mix of singletrack, double track and other dirt roads in the park probably about 4-5 miles for the whole loop. Even though it's nothing too crazy it's nice to have it within 5 miles of my house.


----------



## Gremf (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Anybody ever ride this?
> 
> http://crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=130
> 
> Gotta give it a spin sometime...



Yeah, raced this year on it using my single speed.  Some biatch a$$ climbs, tight single track, and a nice almost roller in the mix.  One of the downhill sections on the dual track was a little sketchy if you ask me.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

There's a local Crankfire guy that has been doing some light TM. I passed along the contact info I have for the ops manager for the Army corp of Engineers. Perhaps we'll see some more sanctioned trail development at Hop Brook.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> There's a local Crankfire guy that has been doing some light TM. I passed along the contact info I have for the ops manager for the Army corp of Engineers. Perhaps we'll see some more sanctioned trail development at Hop Brook.



Greg have you obtained your NEMBA card yet? :razz: You are turning into quite the trail advocate these days.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Greg have you obtained your NEMBA card yet? :razz: You are turning into quite the trail advocate these days.



:lol: Call me selfish, but I don't have a lot of free time for TM. Not if I also want to ride. I do want to do at least one day of TM this season though, even if it's just raking in the fall. I might take a day off and spent a few hours somewhere cleaning up or building. Gotta give back.


----------

